# Found this guy at the LFS today...



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Heck of a hump on this guy - found him at the LFS all by his lonesome and just couldn't turn him down! One of the biggest humps I've seen on a convict.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

That is a monster brute of a convict. Nice pickup, I'd have bought him too.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

That's a very nice looking convict DBS. His color will brighten up when he gets in a tank. I'd like to see pics of him then.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Dude, why did ya buy a convict with an obvious cancerous growth on his forehead??


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Not bad for 20 dollars.----MFK


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

could it be a hybrid?


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Very nice convict. Don't see too many males like that.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Not a hybrid, just old or wild caught...or both.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

beautiful convict, the perfect specimen.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats a sweet convict nice pickup :thumb:


----------



## navygirl76 (Jul 31, 2007)

wow-good looking lil man you have there! he mustve been the tank bully and someone decided to ditch him lol..

hes a good looking con.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

He's getting picked on in my 180 by a female barred midas that probably thinks he's a competing female, as he looks just like her without the red coloring! Haha.

I hope the hump remains


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

You should name him Humpy!


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

Most of my males have head lumps, some are quite large. Isn't it normal for convicts to have head lumps?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice convict! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Dude, I have read that Cons get that big but I have never seen any even close to that size. That Con is HUGE!


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Male cons can develop the humps, but I have never seen one that large on a con before. Nice snag :thumb:


----------

